# Need help please :)



## Damien Ireland (Jun 13, 2011)

I bought a clam heat press and got some samples off target transfers. I tried them out and most of them didnt come out right, alot of the ink didn come off the transfer paper and I followed the directions and temperatures given to me?

Any tips for me what I could do to make sure it works out properly like maybe hotter temp? The directions for pressure are not for a clam press so I dont know what pressure to have it at?? Should I have it at high pressure all the time.

Maybe someone out there has had experience with a clam press and putting transfers on tshirts could help me please???


----------



## Damien Ireland (Jun 13, 2011)

Info on the 3 types of samples they sent me out are in this link, thanks.

http://www.articlesbase.com/outsour...tisol-and-high-opacity-transfers-1944711.html


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

It's going to boil down to either incorrect settings, a defective press or overcured transfer. If you're using their recommended settings then it is one of the latter two. Test the temperature of your press in a variety of spots with test strips or an infrared thermometer.


----------



## nicwolf1 (Jun 8, 2011)

What type of press is it?


----------



## james444 (Jul 19, 2011)

target transfers
we need to get what kind of ink on it


----------



## james444 (Jul 19, 2011)

the key is we need to know what kind of paper and ink on it


----------

